# Progress



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi All, Can anybody tell me what happened to the Progress, built Scotland 1931, she worked out of Scarborough for a while. Thanks janathull.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

*New Information*

Some more information I have come across. The Progress original no was SH 62 and she became Sn 158, was last seen in Brixham still bearing the Shields No. Cheers janathull


----------

